# Inner Strength



## Lessrelic

HI i was just wondering if theres a latin translation, for inner strength or a phrase  that describes it???

Thanks for the help


----------



## Cagey

Welcome Lessrelic. 

There are several words that migh describe different sorts of strength or determination.  What do you have in mind?  What sort of situations bring out this sort of strength?


----------



## Lessrelic

Hey. The best way to describe what I mean is I guess strength of character or determination. Pushing through personnel struggles, if that makes sense.


----------



## Lamb67

*Animosus*, *Fortis*, *Strenuus*. _*Animosus*, _courageous, he who, confiding in his strength and good luck, faces danger fearlessly and cKeerfully; _Fortis (ferre), _brave, who suffers evil without losing courage, and stands dangers with circumspection and fortitude, that is, enduring moral strength
_*Strenuus,* _properly, tightly drawn, active, industrious, thrifty; hence also, resolute, he who goes quickly to work, and does not flag:


----------



## lacrimae

I propose
 Intima vis


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

Lamb67 said:


> *Animosus*, *Fortis*, *Strenuus*. _*Animosus*, _courageous, he who, confiding in his strength and good luck, faces danger fearlessly and cKeerfully; _Fortis (ferre), _brave, who suffers evil without losing courage, and stands dangers with circumspection and fortitude, that is, enduring moral strength
> _*Strenuus,* _properly, tightly drawn, active, industrious, thrifty; hence also, resolute, he who goes quickly to work, and does not flag:


These are adjectives and we need a noun.
I would think _constantia_ is something close.


----------



## Peano

I agree with *lacrimae*, _vis _is fine. But I would give it simply _interior _ : *interior vis*
PS: Beware of the irregular declension of *vis*.


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

Peano said:


> I agree with *lacrimae*, _vis _is fine. But I would give it simply _interior _ : *interior vis*
> PS: Beware of the irregular declension of *vis*.



To me both these versions sound like something out of Lucretius, on the properties of atoms...if you want to keep _vis_, better make it plural and say _vires animi_ (strength of mind or purpose), a more idiomatic phrase I think than trying to translate 'inner' literally.


----------



## Peano

Yes, *vires *in the plural may be fitter. 
But as we are on classical Latin, I would expect the genitive before: _*animi vires*_. I hope the experts say something about this tricky point.


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

Peano said:


> But as we are on classical Latin, I would expect the genitive before: _*animi vires*_. I hope the experts say something about this tricky point.


Surely either way is possible, depending on the flow of the sentence. But if the questioner wants simply a stand-alone motto, then I think you are right to put it that way round, _animi vires_.


----------



## PacoBajito

I study Classics and I really agree with Stoicorum simia: vires (or vis) animi would be the best translation. Constantia is exactly "the quality of being able to bear everything happens and don't change you mind and your ideas when things get worse" and could be a good solution according to the context. But for a motto i would say "vis animi".


----------

